# Busfreq. contra Prozessorfreq.



## Gandalaress (11. Oktober 2003)

Sersen,

ich hab ein Elitegroup K7S5A Pro Board auf das ich nen Amd Athlon XP 2600+ gesteckt habe. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem: den FSB kann ich max. auf 133MHz stellen so das der Prozessor mit gerade mal 1,675GHz läuft. (bei 100MHz auf 1,3 GHz) Sobald ich auf 166 MHz stelle läuft der Pc nicht mehr hoch. Da ich zwar fachlich ganz gut drauf aber (zum Glück nicht Allwissend bin) helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge. Ich schätze das die 166er Taktung nicht hinhaut weil nur SDRam Module drin sind (die können doch nur 133MHz, oder?!). Sollte mein Problem nicht gelöst sein wenn ich DDR´s reinstecke?

Much thank´s.
René


----------



## soraxdesign (11. Oktober 2003)

Hiho,
ich hab mal eben auf der Elitegroup Seite geschaut und da dein Board gefunden . Ich denke mal es liegt daran, dass dein Board nur einen FSB von 200/266 MHZ zulässt. Hatte ja mal gehört, das die Hälfte davon den FSB der CPU angibt. 
Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ich empfehle dir ein BIOS Update. Links dazu findest du hier

Musst halt im Handbuch oder auf deinem Board nach der Versionsnummer suchen und dann Updaten (Vorher genau lesen, aber das weisst du sicherlich  ).

Ok hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben.

Greetz

PS: am RAM liegt das net (soweit ich weiss), hat nix mit der CPU FSB zu tun.


----------



## chibisuke (11. Oktober 2003)

entweder das oder wenn es das nich ist, dann liegt es daran das eine andere systemkomponennte nicht mitkommt...

da kann z.B. speicher, RAM, IDE-controler, soundkarte, das kann an so ziemlich allem (mit ausnahme vom netzteil und den magnet/opto laufwerken) liegen....

wenn der externe CPU takt (auch FSB genannt) (oder ein bruchteil bzw. vielfaches davon) wird vom system benutzt.... das heißt wenn du den FSB auch 166 hoch stellst kanns durchaus sein das die graka nicht mehr mitkommt um nur eine möglichkeit zu nennen...


----------



## Whizzly (13. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, also ich bin mir recht sicher, dass man mit einem Bios bzw Chipsatz- Update NICHT den FSB erhöhen kann.... mein Auto hat nunmal 100 PS, da hilfts auch nichts wenn ich die reifen auswuchte, der Motor is derselbe 

Da dein XP2600 einen einfachen FSB von bis zu 166 liefert, isses klar dass dein Board abkackt, is Übertakten in reinstform ( also komponenten über der normalen spezifikation betreiben). Mein XP2600 is allerdings ungelockt, wenn dir das was sagt, sprich der Multiplikator, mit dem die CPU errechnet was ihr Takt im Bezug zum FSB ist, ist frei verstellbar... ich kann ihn in meinem BIOS umstellen, somit könntest du theoretisch :

also was normalerweise 133x 12.5= 1662 MHZ
is am schluss 133x 15-16 = 1995 MHZ - 2200 MHZ
was in etwa dem normalen Takt entspricht... der is 
166x 12.5 = 2075 Mhz

ich denke nur, dass dein Board keine Einstellung für den CPUMultiplikator hat... ;(
aber grundsätzlich liegt es eindeutig an deinem Board, dass nichtsmehr geht,
obwohl der Speicher sicherlich auch abkacken würde, wenn du ihn mit 166 MHz ansprichst.... ich nehme an Chipsatz Via KT266 oder (zu faul um nach zu gucken)?
wenns also noch fragen gibt ---->fragen  

schönen tag einstweilen
da whizzly


----------



## soraxdesign (14. Oktober 2003)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass durch ein BIOS Update solche "Fehler" behoben werden könnten.

Auf meinem Board konnte ich durch ein neues Bios auch den Multiplikator bis auf 16 hochschrauben. Ob so ein Update Auswirkungenen auf den BEreich des einstellbaren FSB hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da sich da bei mir nichts änderte.

Greetz
René


----------



## kartoon (16. Oktober 2003)

für das k7s5a brauchst du glaub ich einen speziellen ocbios um den multi ändern zu können ...

und das ist auch deine einzige chance ... das k7s5a hat definitv nur nen max fsb von 133 ... wenn du glück hast packt es 145 ... aber fahr lieber den multi hoch ...

der prozzi sollte von haus aus unlocked sein ... falls nicht schau mal im netzt nach dem pin mod ...


----------

